# Keeping rats in large tubs



## JRhet (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Firstly, I do not wish to cause any anger or aggression in regards to this question. The question is meant only to aid in the understanding of suitable and unsuitable housing for rats whilst young and adult.

I have thought about keeping a couple of pet rats for some time now and have been researching many different aspects of their care for the last month or so.

I have a large *transparent* plastic tub with the dimensions being 4'x2'x2'

Providing I drilled enough holes in the sides and top of this tub, (in an attempt to ensure better airflow) and filled it with all sorts of toys and tunnels, etc. Would it still be deemed as unsuitable?

I'm not trying to cut corners in terms of housing. Just thought it would be a good size and it's something I already own and have no use for.

Replies appreciated..

JR


----------



## lonelyone (Aug 26, 2011)

If you drill into the tub the rats will chew them to a large enough size to escape. You could use the tub and make a mesh top for it.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Holes drilled in the sides will just allow them to chew their way out :whistling2:. Better off using a soldering iron & cutting out a section of the lid & another section in the side & bolting on some wire mesh (on the inside making sure the mesh is quite a bit bigger than the hole it is covering to stop them chewing out).


Here's some RUBs i have done for my rats........


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

I would agree with the mesh idea...I did keep babies in a big 64L RUB with just holes which was fine when they were small, but as they grow you quickly realise the ventilation isn't sufficient at all. 

Depending on where you are, I am looking to rehome two friendly male rats (6 months old) for free and just want a small fee for their cage and accessories. 

Its a big 3.5ft cage with a plastic base, full of hammocks, hides, tubes etc

PM me if you're near me and interested


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

I personally wouldnt choose it as a long term home, a rat cage with levels, hamocks, tubes etc etc, gives them enough excersise, in the tub it would be limited. You can get some good deals if you look around.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

It really depends on what your rats are for.

If breeding for food then many breeders use RUB's if for pets then I'd suggest a cage as you get to enjoy your rats.
I breed for both reasons but I keep my rats in freddies in sexed groups as I enjoy them as pets and love to watch them play and interact.
I use RUB's for mating and birthing boxes though which is ideal I find.
I also use freddies for babies at weaning as most go as pets so are used to a cage by the time they leave.

Personally I have no problem with using RUB's as long as they get time out of it each day and can enjoy themselves. You can also add levels and make 'tiered' cages using two or three RUB's on top of each other.


----------



## JRhet (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. 

I will make a few modifications to the RUB this weekend and take a good look at it in order to decide whether or not to keep it and use it or purchase a nice cage.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

drilled holes are not enough and will cause breathing problems they need 1/2 a lid or one side of the tub to be wired for enough ventilation.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

giant snail said:


> drilled holes are not enough and will cause breathing problems they need 1/2 a lid or one side of the tub to be wired for enough ventilation.[/
> 
> 
> Each of my tubs has a lot of holes in and I have never had a problem or seen a problem with them breathing they are the healthiest rodents a round, but still, suppose you're right the more ventilation the better.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

andy20146 said:


> giant snail said:
> 
> 
> > drilled holes are not enough and will cause breathing problems they need 1/2 a lid or one side of the tub to be wired for enough ventilation.[/
> ...


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

IMO they get more from a regular cage, it's not just about you seeing them, but them being able to see out, being able to climb, interact with you, see "outside the box"...

Plus, I've found most rats love to chew. Especially girls, in my experience. You could possibly find your rats running round your house after a couple of days.

A group of rescue girls I had once went through a Freddy base, a Zoozone, and another cage base in ONE night - I ended up having to store them in a glass tank til I could get to the pet shop and buy an all metal cage the next day.

Zoozones are much tougher plastic than a rub, so be warned :lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I've been usig RUB's for 5 years and never had escapes except through not meshing the bottle nozzle hole as I said.
Maybe I breed very well behaved rats? I ask them politely not to chew their way out and they oblige by staying in the RUB.
As long as there is enough mesh on the front of the box, and the sides if you wanted, then they can see 'outside the box' just as well as from a cage. I actually foud my rats were happier in the RUB's but I couldn't keep them in big groups so had to have loads of boxes!
I no longer use RUB's all the time now, my choice not that I disagree with them, I only use them for birthing and upto weaning. This is because I now have half a dozen freddies, 1 4 tier critter, 2 3 tier critters, 2 single critters and a furet plus thanks to different ebay members.

I've also used freddies for years and never had a rat chew them either. Now hamsters are a different matter and will chew through almost anything including wire cage bars at times!


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

I had one group of rats in an XL for about a year, they never chewed it. I went on holiday for a week and my dad looked after them... I came back to find out that they'd chewed every single corner of the XL and escaped on multiple occasions.
In conclusion, rats are strange creatures and I prefer my metal cages! :lol2:


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Ive not yet had an escapee 'yet' lol, if you have something actually in the cage/rub for the rat to chew on (not food) then its less likely to chew the alkward place for it to get to on the rub, i think it would rather chew the block of wood or some old clothing or something

In terms of them being pets though, then i dont think they should be a real problem as there would be toys etc i would have suspected


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rackie said:


> I had one group of rats in an XL for about a year, they never chewed it. I went on holiday for a week and my dad looked after them... I came back to find out that they'd chewed every single corner of the XL and escaped on multiple occasions.
> In conclusion, rats are strange creatures and I prefer my metal cages! :lol2:


The cure for that on would be don't go on holiday.....lol
It was probably that they weren't gettig the attention that they were used to when you were looking after them. 
You're right though and all rodents are strage creatures that will always do what you don't expect.


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/754743-mice-rats.html#post8974732

can anybody answer this for me please. thinking aboit it 18L is too small butnot sure which size to use


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

18L is far too small.

I wouldnt use rubs at all, as I feel even feeder rats deserve nice housing, but if I were to, then I'd pick one with similar size to a Ferplast Mary cage as the smallest for a trio.

I would personally not keep them as a trio though - I would keep a group of girls and a group of boys seperately, and pop them together when you need a litter. Females should only have 2 or 3 litters at the very most in their lifetime, and repeat matings will mean that she will get worn out. Pet breeder ethics aside, that will affect fertility and productivity, meaning lower quality food for your snakes.

Ps. My rats are exceptionally well bred, well behaved and well cared for - they still chew plastic bases. I know Saxon has an issue with me, but veiled insults are a bit childish, tbh.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Ps. My rats are exceptionally well bred, well behaved and well cared for - they still chew plastic bases. I know Saxon has an issue with me, but veiled insults are a bit childish, tbh.


I have no issues with you at all, you appear to consider yourself too important:Na_Na_Na_Na:, I was simply being jovial and pleasant:2thumb:.

Are you implying I said your rats weren't well bred? If you were then you are also 'incorrect' and are simply running away with your own importance......seems to be becoming a habit.....:notworthy:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I've used tubs from time to time and have never had a rat chew through them. Even the cheap ones from a pound shop, aslong as they are smooth inside with nothing to chew on then it would be hard for them to start. 

I had one Zoozone 2 and for a overnight stay i put a group of doe's in, the nest morning i found 2 in the wardrobe nestled between a jump, one at the bottom of my bed, 1 on my end table and 1 on the windowsill luckily it had been raining that night so i had closed the window.

The majority of the plastic based cages these days are made too flimsly and poorly ( i compared a early freedy 2 version to a newer model and the older one seemed more robust ) give me a good, stackable, large RUB any day.

Given the right size tub and mesh the possibilities for a great design and "tunneling" system are endless.


----------

